# General > Birdwatching >  Bird feeders

## Anji

I have three bird feeders - one each for nuts, mixed seed and black sunflower seeds.  This morning I had run out of the sunflower seeds and so filled that feeder with mixed seed instead.  It was hilarious to watch one of my regular greenfinches madly throwing all the seed out as he searched for his daily feed.  Within an hour, that feeder was empty and  other birds were tucking into the pile of seed on the ground underneath.
I really must make time to get out for some black sunflower seeds, or that greenfinch will leave home!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

How much do your birds go through?  I put feeders up for the first time at the weekend and the ones round here have gone through 4kg of mixed seed and 1kg of peanuts in a week - I'm refilling two or three times a day on the seed!

I'm loving watching them, but I'm not sure I can afford them!

----------


## the_count

If i thought the birds would come up to an upper floor flat window i would put feeders out. maybe i will give it a try later on this year and see what happens and you never know i might even post pictures lol  ::

----------


## Anji

I'm scared to add up how much I spend, but I usually buy a kilo of nuts, seeds and sunflower seeds most weekends.  I buy fat in the winter, too.  OH says I spend more on those birds than I do on him - and he's right!

----------


## Anji

> If i thought the birds would come up to an upper floor flat window i would put feeders out. maybe i will give it a try later on this year and see what happens and you never know i might even post pictures lol


Birds will go anywhere there is food (unless there's a cat around!).  Why wait until later in the year?  They need lots of food just now as many are still feeding fledglings.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I think I'm going to have to go to Wick and load up with the 25kg bags from Pets At Home once a month!

Count - give it a go, you never know.

A couple of my pics from this afternoon:

----------


## Anji

[quote=cazmanian_minx;398430]I think I'm going to have to go to Wick and load up with the 25kg bags from Pets At Home once a month!

A couple of my pics from this afternoon:

Great photos!
In fact, the big bags of bird food from Pets At Home usually work out more expensive per kilo than the one kilo bags in the paper shop in Bridge Street, Wick.  Unfortunately, the paper shop doesn't sell niger seeds, and they attract some colourful birds.
By the way, don't tell my OH, but I often have to replenish my stocks midweek as well.  You wouldn't think such little creatures could eat so much.

----------


## the_count

> Birds will go anywhere there is food (unless there's a cat around!). Why wait until later in the year? They need lots of food just now as many are still feeding fledglings.


 And therein lies the problem lol we have two cats and they love to sit on the windowsill especially if i put bread out for the gulls .... just wish i had filmed the herring gull ginger cat confrontation lol once the gull realised it was safe ish it was beak to nose with the cat lol .... so funny  ::

----------


## Anji

> And therein lies the problem lol we have two cats and they love to sit on the windowsill especially if i put bread out for the gulls .... lol ....


Ah, well, best give it a miss then.  Otherwise you'll end up feeding the cats rather than the birds.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> In fact, the big bags of bird food from Pets At Home usually work out more expensive per kilo than the one kilo bags in the paper shop in Bridge Street, Wick. Unfortunately, the paper shop doesn't sell niger seeds, and they attract some colourful birds.
> By the way, don't tell my OH, but I often have to replenish my stocks midweek as well. You wouldn't think such little creatures could eat so much.


Oh, good tip, thank you very much  :Grin: 

Don't worry, your secret is safe with me - should we start up bird seed anonymous??! ::

----------


## Anji

Good idea!  We can't be the only people harbouring this guilty secret.  Were you thinking of weekly meetings where newcomers  could come out in the open and admit that most of their weekly income was spent on bird food, or would it be better to have small meetings on an irregular basis, in cafes etc, where bags of seed could be passed under the table?

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Good idea! We can't be the only people harbouring this guilty secret. Were you thinking of weekly meetings where newcomers could come out in the open and admit that most of their weekly income was spent on bird food, or would it be better to have small meetings on an irregular basis, in cafes etc, where bags of seed could be passed under the table?


So thats why I am always skint and the fatest birds in parish are all in my garden. ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> Good idea!  We can't be the only people harbouring this guilty secret.  Were you thinking of weekly meetings where newcomers  could come out in the open and admit that most of their weekly income was spent on bird food, or would it be better to have small meetings on an irregular basis, in cafes etc, where bags of seed could be passed under the table?



 :: 

"My name is Caroline and I'm addicted to feeding garden birds"!

----------


## Anji

See, that's three of us already.  I wonder how many more of us poor souls are out there.

----------


## Liz

Okay I confess I spend a fortune on my 'addiction' of feeding the wild birds!  :: 

I hate to think how much I actually spend but go through about three 25kg of mixed seed per month and then there are the sunflower seed,peanuts and now dried mealworms! ::  In the winter they also get fat balls(no wonder with all the food they're eating!lol)

I get my food online from Anne Kennedy Pet Supplies as they are the cheapest I have found but their food is still top quality.

A 25kg of seed is under £17. You also get free delivery and a discount if you spend over £50.

Despite the expense it is great to see, and hear, them in the garden and lovely to see the baby birds being fed.
There are worse things we could spend our money on!

----------


## Anji

In fact, the big bags of bird food from Pets At Home usually work out more expensive per kilo than the one kilo bags in the paper shop in Bridge Street, Wick. quote]

Okay, I admit it.  I'm a bird brain!  When I was comparing prices, I hadn't even seen the 25 kilo bags in Pets At Home.  I've just been there and they do work out cheaper buying in that quantity.  I was comparing the prices on bags of perhaps 2 or 3 kilos, in which case the paper shop does work out cheaper.
I agree with Liz that the pleasure the birds give us make our expense well worthwhile.

----------


## Margaret M.

But it's worth every penny.  Some people spend a fortune on their hobbies but there is nothing more relaxing than just watching nature.  If we need seed to attract them to our space, then fill 'em up.  I love to sit on my patio in the early morning with a cup of tea and just watch and listen.  It doesn't get any better.

----------


## Margaret M.

Caroline, I forgot to say that your photos are stunning as always.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Damm, I just walked down to Bridge Street and they are sold out.
I knew it was a mistake to let the secret out. ::

----------


## Anji

> Damm, I just walked down to Bridge Street and they are sold out.
> I knew it was a mistake to let the secret out.


Sorry, that must be my fault.  I stocked up this afternoon and got the end of the black sunflower seeds.  Best get there before me next time.

----------


## Kenn

Go through about £6.00 a week feeding the little blighters and that's without the cake I make up from the scraps etc. from the kitchen!
Yesterday was hanging up some fat balls for the blue tits when I headed the nut feeder which fell off, bounced across the lawn and ended up on the patio.Needless to say got no sympathy from the om who just laughed but although I gathered up most of the nuts, there was a rush as soon as I came inside, the collared doves and the wood pigeons had problems getting airborne!
May be we should start a competition for the best / fattest birds!

----------


## Ricco

I love my garden birds and always used to enjoy sitting in the garden on a nice day so that I could listen to and watch them.  However, I have stopped feeding them since someone in the neighbourhood has new cats and these have been slaughtering the birds.  Once I have secured my garden I shall put the feeders out again.  :Frown:

----------


## nightowl

Rather than throw out the fat from chicken, sausages or bacon - Mr Foreman provides me with plenty - I transfer it to a frying pan. When it's just melted, I mix in loads of seed and when its all coated, press the seed mix into cups or yoghurt cartons. After a while in the fridge, they've hardened and I don't know if the birds prefer them but they disappear PDQ off the bird table. :Grin:

----------

